# How to log onto A routers Website??



## Marc24371 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello, My probleme is fairly simple. I am using a D-Link DI-524 router and i just want to go its website because there are certain settings i need to change


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Click *Start *. . *Run* . . type *cmd* at the C:> prompt, type *ipconfig /all*

look at the Default gateway address ( likely 192.168.1.1 ) . . type that address in the address line of IE and it should take you to the logon page for the router

You can find the manual for your router here


----------

